# New here from Louisiana



## domingue82 (May 2, 2011)

I am what you might call a young gun, but i want to start smoking some stuff. I metioned to my dad that i was looking at smokers, so he gave me a homemade stainless smoker. I have zero experience, but have grilled cooked most of my life. Its not electric, just has a fire box at the bottom. Its basically an old hospital cart that was converted. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## domingue82 (May 2, 2011)

Looking to get a digital thrmometer/probe ..... i see this one on here -   
[h1]Maverick ET 73 Remote-Check Wireless Thermometer With 2 Probes[/h1]
is the one i should get or does anyone recommend another?


----------



## fpnmf (May 2, 2011)

Welcome!!!

I have an et73...it works ok at short distance.

   Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 2, 2011)

First of all welcome to SMF. Do yourself a favor and sign up for the 5 day ecourse. It will give you a great foundation.  ALSO - MOST importantly - learn to use the search bar at the top and you will find more info than you can digest in a year


----------



## tyotrain (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF its nice to have ya.. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## smokingmymeat (May 2, 2011)

Welcome, good luck and look at the e-course.

Happy smoking,

   Big AL


----------



## beer-b-q (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## africanmeat (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





you will love it   hea


----------



## domingue82 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks , Any opinions or advice on my smoker??


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2011)

I've never seen a smoker quite like that. Some of the builders need to chime in here with their opinion. Maybe you should post the photo's in the smoker builds section where they might see it quicker.


----------



## eman (May 3, 2011)

looks like if ya put an external fire box and some exhaust vents it would make a great smoker.

Welcome to SMF!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2011)

Welcome Dom,

You have to get some of the smoker builders on here to help with your smoker.

Then we'll all help with the smoking.

It shouldn't take long for an LA resident to learn to smoke-----People there are kinda "Naturals".

Bear


----------



## meateater (May 3, 2011)

I see some cleanup required and a great smoker in the works. The door's look like they leak " No Problem" that's a minor problem. Take a magnet and check to see if in fact it's all stainless. If so I would hit the dollar store and get some oven cleaner. I'd spray it down and wash out a few times until you see metal. This is where the build will start.


----------



## shooter1 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome! Looks like it could be a great smoker, you can't beat stainless, just needs a little love and maybe a few modifications.


----------

